# Something New



## mrsbroken (Sep 23, 2009)

Last night my hubby did something that he has never done before in our relationship. Brother-in-law was working on painting a car at the shop and had a friend there with him he called my hubby to see if he was coming to the shop he told him no that he had their friend already there that could help but if he really needed him he would come. My hubby stayed at home instead of going to the shop. I was taken back alittle because he had told me earlier that he was going to the shop which I didn't care. I have never known my hubby to stay at home while his brother was working in the shop. I told him several times he could go if he wanted to but said no that there was nothing really to do since when did that stop him. So instead of having to spend a night alone at home me and hubby stayed snuggled up on the couch and watched some TV and played PS3 games was a nice change. Plus last night he said he wanted to try a new restaurant out which he is a very picky eater and never wants to try new things. I am just shocked at this and happy at the same time


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

That's great! Seems like he's trying to focus on you. You might thank him later for choosing to stay home, that it meant a lot to you and you appreciated it. Positive reinforcement for good behavior


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

That's fantastic! How nice that he choose to be with you! And that he is willing to try new things (restaurant) because he knows it will make you happy and would enjoy it!

That's so awesome! I agree with the other post - be certain to thank him and tell him how much that meant to you and how happy that made you. By doing so, it will reinforce how important that is to you and he'll continue. 

AND you can't probably think of some additional _creative_ ways to show your appreciation...........................

So happy for you!


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

It's great that they surprise you like that, that's why we fell in love in the first place, enjoy and oh yeah "a thank you honey for last night" is in order.......felt great I bet.......


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Wonderful! Ain't it great when they do this stuff? So happy for you.

And I agree, get a little creative and snuggly with your thank you and this could be a more frequent occurrence  Even a simple, serious "thanks" will just boost him up. But the creativity will likely be more fun for the both of you!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

That is so great honey!!! I am so happy for you, and definately let him know you noticed and appreciated it!!


----------



## mrsbroken (Sep 23, 2009)

I have thanked him but he acts like it was no big deal that his brother really didn't need him and he just wanted to stay home. I do love him and I have started notice that he is doing little things again that he wasn't done in years like holding my hand while out at one time it got where he would walk in front of me and then turn everyonce in awhile to see if I was still behind him he said it was because am to slow which I do walk slow but he could have slowed down his pace. At night he is starting to hug up to me again he use to just tell me to hug on him it's nice to be held again without having to ask for it. And another big thing he is starting to do is call thing ours not his or mine but ours I really like this I feel like now we are really starting our marriage.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't forget that he is still a man and his "macho" side is always trying to prevail. :whip: 

And there is never too late for them to understand how much their love means to their wives. 

The truth is, we all have a hard time changing and adapting and I'm happy for you that he is getting on the right tracks to become a great husband.


----------

